# Warrior Baits "Only"



## shakeyheadkid (Jan 19, 2008)

Looking forward to making the trip to MOSQUITO July 30th for this event !
Should draw many teams including Madness Champs... Anthony & Twinkie


shakey


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Ditto...I have been stocking up on Warrior Baits over the last few weeks!!! Looking forward to it...should be a good time!


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

its a great concept and it should be a good time for all. cant wait!


----------



## shakeyheadkid (Jan 19, 2008)

hmmm...A few Perry Co boys traveling north 


shakey<---<< ding ding ding .... don't count out IKE


----------



## JF1 (Mar 25, 2008)

Will seeeee ya there! Can't wait

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## shakeyheadkid (Jan 19, 2008)

should be a big turnout...anglers from SE Ohio are coming from Belmont,Guernsey,Perry, 
Muskingum,Meigs, Morgan & Washington counties . 

shakey


----------



## xtremefishon (Feb 15, 2011)

This will be our first time in this tourney. Looking forward to fishing it and meeting everyone.

Thanks
Josh


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

I will be up there as well helping out with the tournament. It is going to be a great turn out!


----------



## shakeyheadkid (Jan 19, 2008)

Like to see a 6-12 $50 pot tourney the next day.


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Where in perry co are ya, I'm in thronville on buckeye lake by heron bay



shakeyheadkid said:


> hmmm...A few Perry Co boys traveling north
> 
> 
> shakey<---<< ding ding ding .... don't count out IKE




_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## willthethrill77 (Mar 21, 2007)

The X-series if fishing the next day.


----------



## shakeyheadkid (Jan 19, 2008)

IF this heat continues.....reducing the limit to 3 should be considered....need to keep them alive


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Right now it is saying high of 87 and chance of scattered thunderstorms. But we all know in a week that could change. I don't see the humidity being as high as it is then, but who knows? I sure hope it is not!


----------



## shakeyheadkid (Jan 19, 2008)

KWaller said:


> Where in perry co are ya, I'm in thronville on buckeye lake by heron bay
> 
> 
> 
> ...


coming in from South Pilla

shakey


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

I am looking forward to this event more and more as the day approaches. The only bad thing is that I will not have a chance to pre-fish due to work and that drive up from Canal Winchester is going to be a long one Saturday morning. Looks like the turn out should be awesome! Thanks to the great people at Warrior Baits for hosting the event as well as Jami Norman from OMBTT for helping out with the weigh in. See everyone there.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

If anyone from gahanna is going and could pick me up a couple black buzzers(0ne of each size) ill make it worth your while...thats all i want and dont feel like placing an order...thanks.


----------



## willthethrill77 (Mar 21, 2007)

How many boats as of today?


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

I was told over 80.


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

We will have a display at the event.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Up to over 90 boats now!


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Does everyone know that the hours are from 6am to 2pm and not 7am to 3pm as listed on the rules and registration sheet?


----------



## willthethrill77 (Mar 21, 2007)

Alumking ak Jamie you got a message need you to call me.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

The check-in is at 4:45 am and the tournament runs 6am-2pm. The time listed on the entry form is from last years tournament. Everyone should have received an email confirming the right time. Sorry for the confusion and we are looking forward to seeing everyone there!


----------



## warrior baits (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for the kind words on here. I aprecciate all of your support you have shown us over the past few years. I know it has been a little hectic the last few weeks with getting orders out on time and answering questions but we try our best. This the first tournament we have done so I have plans to make it bigger and better every year and hopefully increase the payouts and giveaways. Also just so everyone knows, we are not capping the field so you can register on Saturday morning if you wish. I just wanted to jump on here and say hi to everyone and I look forward to meeting you guys at the tourny on Saturday. Thanks again, I could not do it without you. Brandon


----------



## shakeyheadkid (Jan 19, 2008)

Rigs were spotted heading north today....destination WARRIOR BAITS 'ONLY' @ Mosquito
Also with a camper in tow....looked like they were ready to settle in for the weekend

shakey


----------



## JF1 (Mar 25, 2008)

I will check my junk mail, but I never received said email.... I faxed my entry in and have the confirmation from fax.... Just wanted to make sure we were registered...

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

JF1 said:


> I will check my junk mail, but I never received said email.... I faxed my entry in and have the confirmation from fax.... Just wanted to make sure we were registered...
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


i would say you are prob registered but since there is no cap, you could register at the ramp anyway. this is a whole new deal and alot of wrinkles are being ironed out so come on up anyway, its going to be alot of fun.


----------



## shakeyheadkid (Jan 19, 2008)

Heading out of South Tilla at 3.....Mosquito bound....looking to be on the water around 7
Everyone have a safe trip and be ready to have some fun!

shakey


----------

